# striping tape?



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

While getting my boat ready for the water this spring I noticed that the stripe on the side of my boat was looking a little faded. Whats the best (possibly easiest) way to revitalize it. Can I just put some striping tape over the old stripe and call it good. Some of the reviews on the web sites mentioned that some of the tape doesnt stick the best. Would an automotive type tape work? Or should I just buy some marine paint and do it that way.

Has anyone used some tape that has worked well?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I dont think tape is a way to go. In addition to the risk of not staying on, most boat stripes are not a fixed width, they get wider as the hull turns in, so they look the same width from the side. Put on straight tape and it ends up looking like it shrinks fore and aft...

Use a paint like Interlux Brightsides yachtpaint.com - the website of International and Interlux paints


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

First are we talking about a boot stripe, or a cove stripe? If we're talking about a boot stripe, Sailingfool is right, a fixed width tape will need some modification fore and aft to look acceptable, and even then, it may not be too acceptable... I submit exhibit A:










I had to refurbish my bootstripe and had a tight time budget, so rather than masking and painting, I taped. Next time, I paint.

Usually, if it doesn't stick it's not the fault of the tape, but the fault of the prep. You have to make sure the surface is CLEAN. No wax, no dirt, no chalk. Then, when you lay it down, you have to burnish the tape as you go, to make sure it is fully adhered to the surface, with no air bubbles.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a tape cove stripe on my vessel that was worn and peeling in places but stuck fast in others. Putting another taped cove stripe over it would have shown all the flaws through the new tape. It took me two seasons with a heat gun to remove all the old tape and it's adhesive. I then painted a new cove stripe. 

The boot stripe was always painted on. Good surface prep is key in getting good adhesion.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

+1 bljones and sailingfool

Very timely advice.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Castro-era (Tony, not Fidel  ) CS boats used tape for the boot stripes. The area of the stem was left with the 'flip-up' as the tape wrapped the stem. Our boat also has a tape boot stripe, with the tape layered under the counter for width. A painted stripe can be taped to be consistent around the bow, and widened out to be visually the same width under the counter (not an easy task, though) 

Floating debris between our finger float and the boat is beating up the tape a bit, but so far it's in a low visibility area. When the time comes we'll paint.

One minor advantage using tape, if you're on a short haul-out the travel lift will damage uncured paint whereas the tape may handle it better. OTOH it's usually possible to arrange some blocking so that the travel lift straps don't smear freshly painted stripes.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

In general, striping tape is a vinyl based general purpose material in that it is used for cars, boats, signs etc. Various manufacturers including 3M, I have some now from a company called Lilly. It comes in 150' rolls at about $75 US if I remember right. The hardest part of the job is removing the old tape, and it must be removed, I use a warm sunny day, heat gun, and new (fresh edged) disposable plastic putty knives. Start lifting the tape at a corner, you want it just warm enough to pull the tape off slow and gentle. Too fast or cold it snaps and you start over, too warm it melts or just comes apart. Then clean the remaining adhesive off with a solvent, denatured alcohol works.
You put the new tape on with a small squeigee (? you know what I mean) and a squirt bottle with slightly soapy water. The tape in first picture looks too light because it still has the backing tape on which you remove after it dries.
I've never had a problem with it coming off, and seems to last as long as paint in the sun.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks great, Capttb!


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

i was looking for a cove stripe versus a boot stripe. The stripe that is on there currently is part of the gel coat. If its a cove stripe is the general consensus tape is fine? 

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

What's the best place to buy this stuff?


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

West Marine has a 50' roll of 2" tape for about $18. So far that fits my needs the best. The brand is seafit. I havent gotten any feedback yet on what kind of tape to buy yet. Its probably for sale somewhere for $9 if west marine is selling it for $18.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Go to an auto body supply shop, or a sign shop. MUCH cheaper and more variety of colours than West Marine.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I found some at West Marine for $18 for 50' of 2' tape. The brand is seafit. I have no idea of this is decent stuff or not.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I double posted somehow. West Marine was short on color variety. All the major brand auto stores didnt have any in the 2' variety. A specialty shop might though.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I did a web search and found a supplier, it was so long ago I don't remember who it was. Also, just remembered there's an eraser wheel for an electric drill that is supposed to work really well for removal of old tape. It's also available from auto body and paint suppliers.
Thanks Faster, I'm starting to get the knack for it.


----------



## southshoreS24 (Aug 31, 2009)

there are different types of vinyl, and 2 types of the seafit type. go with the better one, its only a few dollars more and is much better vinyl and will last longer. 

the eraser wheel is usually called a pin stripe remover, or vinyl zapper. there are a few brands/models. most offer it with a buffer or as a wheel that can be used on a buffer or electric drill. once off there are adhesive removers available but just remember as with paint prep is everything and you have to have the surface preped correctly for it to last. 

side note: the two main types of vinyl are calendared and cast, cast is more expensive and lasts longer. just google it and you will find a wealth of information.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

jamestown distributors has some striping tape also.

Cal-Stripes Single Stripe/One Color Striping Tape 1/16" x 36'

is this stuff any good?

I really havent found a whole lot of 1- 2 in tape out on the net. Most everything is set up for automotive use.


----------



## Matto (Jun 14, 2009)

I've ordered myself a 150' roll of 3M scotchcal striping tape from a local automotive detailing shop. According to 3M it's good for boats, anyone here have experience otherwise?


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

The 3m scotchal is on my short list of what I am going to buy. Can I ask what the auto shop charged for the roll?


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

What's the trick for geting a a smooth curve? I replaced my 2" stripe a few years ago, and as careful as I tried to be, I still got some slight waves.
Marc


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

take your time, and on relatively straight sections work on spaces as wide as your arm span. lay the tape out, gently press it down, step back to make sure it is straight before you burnish it. if you have a cruve to work with, lay down a guide edge using masking tape first. cut the masking tape as need to provide a guide line that follws the curve you want, then lay out your tape with an edge of the tape butting up against your masking tape guide. if you have to cut your stripe tape to allow the necessary relief to follow the curve, use a SHARP razor blade or olfa cutter, then overlap pieces and trim back the overlap. This is the really big advantage of tape over paint. If you screw up you can simply pull it off and start again.


----------



## Matto (Jun 14, 2009)

It hasn't come in yet so I haven't paid for it but I seem to recall the shop saying it would be around 60 bucks. That's for a 150ft roll of 1in wide tape.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is the finished project. I found 80 foot of tape at a local autographics place. It didnt turn out too bad, not exactly professional looking, but not too bad. I had my first sail of the season today.


----------



## southshoreS24 (Aug 31, 2009)

looks pro to me!


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

gershel said:


> What's the trick for geting a a smooth curve? I replaced my 2" stripe a few years ago, and as careful as I tried to be, I still got some slight waves.
> Marc


Doing the longest sections possible as you work along. I used to do car pinstripes years ago and there is a learning curve. I never used the soapy water method for stripes, but did when I put on our hull lettering and it would probably make it easier for someone new to the process.

As for my technique, it is hard to describe, but I basically stick down one end, wherever you want to start. I then keep the tape taught, being careful not to over stretch, and pull the backing paper for a good length (for me, probably six to seven feet at a time). Then, keeping the tape away from the hull (you don't want it to stick until you are ready), sight down the length of the material until it follows the lines you want. Then, slowly bring it to the hull for initial contact. To follow the hull lines, you will need to raise/lower the tape as it is coming in contact with the hull. The longer the lead section you work with, the straighter your lines, and it will better allow for graceful curves along the hull. I keep pulling the backing tape as I move along, so that there is always several feet of tape ready to stick. When you get to the end, stick it down longer than the point you want to stop, then trim with a fresh razorblade.

I hope this makes sense (much easier to show in person than to write-up.).


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

capttb said:


> In general, striping tape is a vinyl based general purpose material in that it is used for cars, boats, signs etc. Various manufacturers including 3M, I have some now from a company called Lilly. It comes in 150' rolls at about $75 US if I remember right. The hardest part of the job is removing the old tape, and it must be removed, I use a warm sunny day, heat gun, and new (fresh edged) disposable plastic putty knives. Start lifting the tape at a corner, you want it just warm enough to pull the tape off slow and gentle. Too fast or cold it snaps and you start over, too warm it melts or just comes apart. Then clean the remaining adhesive off with a solvent, denatured alcohol works.
> You put the new tape on with a small squeigee (? you know what I mean) and a *squirt bottle with slightly soapy water*. The tape in first picture looks too light because it still has the backing tape on which you remove after it dries.
> I've never had a problem with it coming off, and seems to last as long as paint in the sun.


What is the soapy water for?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

A little dish detergent in the water reduces surface tension and acts as a lubricant for a few seconds more "working time" and the squeegee slides a little smoother. However, having never done it without the soap I guess I can't say for sure.
That's how someone taught me to do it ages ago and since it worked I never thought to question it.
BTW your stripe looks excellent.


----------

